# In Respose To Todays Posting About Linking PF To Social Media



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Now Cricket, ya know I love ya girl. I also know you figured ya better close today's post regarding PF and a social media link to comments. Just the same, let me leave you with a few thoughts:

I ain't no twit and I don't tweet.
Not only NO, but Hell NO!
Homey don't play that game.
Never share me or mine on GOVBOOK.
What the hell was you guys thinkin?

My best and always your friend,

A Watchman


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They already know all about you. What concerns you?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

You don't think this is social media in the governments eyes ? Lmfao !! You're serious ? Lol !!!

You made the list a longggggggg time ago bro.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> They already know all about you. What concerns you?


Perhaps they do, but I reserve my right to dictate the arenas I choose to expose myself through, and to not contribute to forms of social media that I feel are playing a major role in the Destruction of America ...... namely Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

this forum is a shady corner of a tatooine cantina where bounty hunters and smugglers could shoot it out and nobody cares about the mess...... plaster it on FB and the shady corner turns into grand central station.... ya dig?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Pick your are arena, just make sure you share. 
Doesn't even matter. They get more info about you from your online habits. That is more telling than anything you might share on Facebook.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A post is the same as a tweet.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> You don't think this is social media in the governments eyes ? Lmfao !! You're serious ? Lol !!!
> 
> You made the list a longggggggg time ago bro.


In the current goobermints eyes this forum would be classified as s domestic terrorist chat room


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Now Cricket, ya know I love ya girl. I also know you figured ya better close today's post regarding PF and a social media link to comments. Just the same, let me leave you with a few thoughts:
> 
> I ain't no twit and I don't tweet.
> Not only NO, but Hell NO!
> ...


More hits on those GD sponsor crap, the more they get, the more they make.

It is all about money.

Have you seen the crap in the adds in the bottom left sponsors link?

Just plain out and out commercial crap, nothing to do with forum related products.

I am getting sick of the page hanging up during the video presentations.

If I am lucky, I can get to pause some, others just keep running, freezes up posting or eliminates the post during composition.

I am getting to the point where I just may leave here, this crap did not happen before the takeover.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> A post is the same as a tweet.


But ....... a Poster is not the same as a Tweeter.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> More hits on those GD sponsor crap, the more they get, the more they make.
> 
> It is all about money.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to activate your pop up blocker. I don't have those issues. I use a phone though, exclusively. I don't use the phone version though, I use the full site option.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Cricket,

Well damn, ain't that some shit?

Since I will not be part of facebook, how do I delete all of my wonderful posts?

Your pal,

Slip


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Seriously Cricket, I am not in favor of this change.

Bottom line... I honestly think it will do more to drive away current people, than it will do to bring in new ones. Many of the people on here, myself included, are VERY careful about where and what we post. We also do so (while knowing that the govt can see all) with the knowledge of where it will be available to "the masses". Sharing posts, ANY posts, is simply poor form.

I know on my part it will result in a total self-imposed ban on any and all posts hat will be shared on Social media.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm with Slip on this 1. If I wanted my post on Freak Book I would have put them there.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

How do I quit this site agin? I may be adding PF to my ban list.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have never been on freakbook or twitter or for that matter any of those types.

I have belonged to a total of four forums and that is it, I like others don't care to have my postings spread all over those sites, I guess the posting here will end soon.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess "orange" is the better choice.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Y'all want to settle down just a bit?

Membership before new ideas. Y'all know that.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> Y'all want to settle down just a bit?
> 
> Membership before new ideas. Y'all know that.


It sure would make my job easier. The government pays me to keep you guys posting.......

Now, who bought ammo and beans today ? :vs_lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Y'all want to settle down just a bit?
> 
> Membership before new ideas. Y'all know that.


Please clarify your post, it is unclear to me.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/prepperforums/

I come here so I don't have to go there.....And I won't!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Like PF on fb... then all of your family and friends can see that you liked PF... then they comment on you liking it.... now all their friends can see they commented on you liking PF... and just like that! Bob's your uncle. and Lucy got some splainin to do!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

You ain't seen unsettled yet, but it's getting closer.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^ Notice SecretPrepper's tag line above:

Smile, your on Facebook.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

...... you're......... lol


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

It's my new sig. Out of respect for Dee I dropped my old 1. I don't know if he wants it plastered all over FB. I also dropped all of my friends out of respect for thier OPSEC. No attachment and all. PF has officially gone down the drain.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Please clarify your post, it is unclear to me.


OK, here goes...

If the membership doesn't think an idea is a wise one, it can be stopped.

That being said, do any of you who threaten to "ban yourselves" think that is a mature way of discussing it?

A good way to explain it was, as an example, to point out how a like here and there can get you attention you didn't want. That is something that is understandable.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is a vote and a motion for Nay.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

As if that really needed to be said. There are enough old post here about the dislikes of FB that we all new it was a BAD idea. I get your position here Denton but your crewing a damned ship now.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

But why not just NOT like it? Most people on FB won't even take notice.. the titles aren't catchy enough for the sheeple.

You all can't leave  I just got here. I've got too much to learn!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SecretPrepper said:


> As if that really needed to be said. There are enough old post here about the dislikes of FB that we all new it was a BAD idea. I get your position here Denton but your crewing a damned ship now.


I'm crewing a ship?

Explain that. Don't get it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> OK, here goes...
> 
> If the membership doesn't think an idea is a wise one, it can be stopped.
> 
> ...


IMO, as stated, it is for the money.

My kid had nothing but trouble with FB, that s the only way I even knew it existed.

I post here and expect it to somewhat remain here, there are likeminded people here and I try to give them the benefit of my experience.

I don't like the idea of every freak out there musing over my thoughts.

I am going back and strip out anything from my posting the can track back to me personally or ID'ng me to whoever is out there.

As far as the alphabets go they already know who we are..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Again, simmer down. Consider the FB idea a bad one that will be shut down.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, Since FB has been invited let me begin by saying the everybody on Facebook is an idiot with an IQ 2 points lower than a bowl of bean dip.

goodby all you face book fans. there are less public sites out there.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

From the original thread today announcing a very public path to this board:

*Cricket:*
Social media. Some folks love it and some folks despise it.

No matter how we feel about it though, it can be an effective tool for attracting new members to the community who are interested in prepping and survival discussions.

We have added a couple of social media pages for PrepperForums.net

PrepperForums.net on Facebook
PrepperForums.net on Twitter

*A Watchman:*
I will clarify the disconnect between the majority of the core membership's worldview and Management's membership and marketing campaign as stated above. Most of us here adhere to some degree, if only in the security of perception, a sense of OPSEC, and obscurity. We like being a community where we know each other and find comfort, trust, and comradeship. We do not desire to be a "Big City".

At peaks times their are generally app 80 members on line and app 800 guests peeking in. We are okay with that. We are also okay with someone searching for info on being prepared, and finding their way here. We are not okay with a Facebook user liking or commented and that being duplicated and passed on to each one's friends, and their friends, etc. We are also not okay with a very public billboard with flashing neon lights pointing a path to us and our profiles with access to our full posting history.

Isn't this really a no brainer, without this self serving exercise?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tell you what. Want to leave? Strike a Trot. I've already said we'd strike it down but y'all want to keep on. I've spent all the time typing on this little phone that I am going to do.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

WOW! I have to admit this is a first for me.

As you already know, I respect your feelings 100%, so I will disable the Facebook page, but I do want to respond to a couple of the comments.

(1) This is a public site, so anyone who wants to, can share something they see on this site on their Facebook wall or any other social media site. That is not something I can prevent.

(2) We don't make money off of Facebook. I can post there 1000 times a day and we won't make a single dime off of it. Facebook does not pay us. Nor do we sell anything.

(3) Since you don't use your real names here, your accounts here cannot be connected with your Facebook accounts, so I am not sure where that concern comes from UNLESS you actually CHOSE to like the page from your Facebook account.

(4) I simply thought it would be a great way to attract some new members who feel the same way that we do about being prepared. As I mentioned in the announcement, I had no intention of sharing any individual threads. It was for featured topics only and perhaps a way to promote the amazing podcasts.

For those who assume that I do *anything* for money, you don't know me very well. EVERYTHING I do here is for the purpose of helping the community.

I will unpublish the the accounts now.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

The accounts (Facebook and Twitter) have been deactivated.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

acidMia said:


> But why not just NOT like it? Most people on FB won't even take notice.. the titles aren't catchy enough for the sheeple.
> 
> You all can't leave  I just got here. I've got too much to learn!


Ain't nobody going anywhere. :vs_no_no_no:



> "You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave."


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Please clarify your post, it is unclear to me.


He was simply saying that our members come first. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh boy, I just stripped out a dozen post's.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks, Cricket and Denton.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't understand what all the stink is about. I've posted questions in various forums, then did a search 30 seconds later, and there was my post. You can run but, can't hide. jmo.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> I don't understand what all the stink is about. I've posted questions in various forums, then did a search 30 seconds later, and there was my post. You can run but, can't hide. jmo.


No worries. The social media pages have been disabled.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I think they're all sleeping in the same bed. The first time you ever log on, they have your number.jmo.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Since this issue has been settled, I am going to go ahead and close this thread now.


----------

